# Post Deletion



## QuelleFromage

As a longtime member, I'd like to respectfully request that when our posts are deleted by moderators, we are informed and given a reason (rather than the post or posts just disappearing). Is there a formal process in place?


----------



## papertiger

A post was reported by a member. The reason being the thread was going OT.

Writing about an SA having left the store in the location of which the thread was about is OK but the following posts were derailing the thread.

The SA no longer works in London. The thread is about London.

Your first OT post was not deleted. You're second post was not deleted. Your 3rd post on the subject was not deleted. In all there were 5 posts discussing a person that no longer worked in London.

In the penultimate post you wrote about Paris in a London thread.

After I wrote a notice for the conversation to return to 'Hermes Boutiques in London' you then argued with my post and did not return to topic.

Your post was deleted because you called into question a mod's authority which is OT (not to say not appropriate). We look at every post/thread reported by members before taking action. Quite benign action was taken. After asking for the thread to return to topic and the very next post is completely OT I do not expect I need to explain why it was deleted. It was deleted because it was OT.


----------



## QuelleFromage

papertiger said:


> A post was reported by a member. The reason being the thread was going OT.
> 
> Writing about an SA having left the store in the location of which the thread was about is OK but the following posts were derailing the thread.
> 
> The SA no longer works in London. The thread is about London.
> 
> Your first OT post was not deleted. You're second post was not deleted. Your 3rd post on the subject was not deleted. In all there were 5 posts discussing a person that no longer worked in London.
> 
> In the penultimate post you wrote about Paris in a London thread.
> 
> After I wrote a notice for the conversation to return to 'Hermes Boutiques in London' you then argued with my post and did not return to topic.
> 
> Your post was deleted because you called into question a mod's authority which is OT (not to say not appropriate). We look at every post/thread reported by members before taking action. Quite benign action was taken. After asking for the thread to return to topic and the very next post is completely OT I do not expect I need to explain why it was deleted. It was deleted because it was OT.
> 
> View attachment 5288532


I wasn't reacting only to this specific instance, which is why I posted in Feedback; I find it unnecessarily personal that you feel the need to respond this way, as if I were contesting this particular deletion (I am not),  and to repost my deleted posts here. I had a genuine member question and this is the response? Talk about inappropriate.


----------



## Swanky

There's already a discussion asking about this type of thing here:




__





						Suggestion?
					

If a post gets deleted for whatever reason - the mod who deletes it should PM the member about the reason, so it's justified and not just spot deletion because of complaints from members who just disagree with the post.   A lot of other forums do this - they're tell you "X post was deleted for...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




If you have a question about a deleted post or are questioning a mod's request to stay on topic, please PM them instead of staying OT in the thread.


----------

